# 1998 A6 coolant overflow cap snapped, what models would have a cap that fits it?



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

Just going to be phoning junkyards tomorrow. Was hoping there would be a range of models I could grab a cap off besides the C5 A6.

Thanks for the help.

(Pretty upset a cap would just snap though.....)


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A4 & Passat should be the same. Have you tried German Auto Parts or ECS? I bet they have new ones for a few $$s :thumbup:


----------

